
Yet another (command-line) bug tracker - jeremyjitr
http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/later_bug_tracker.html
======
yummyfajitas
I don't think we need another bug tracker - bugzilla and trac do a great job
already.

What I'd love to have is a command line _interface_ to existing bug trackers.

~~~
jamesbritt
Some years ago I wrote one (cleverly named Tracuala) for trac. It was good
enough most of the time for my needs. Trouble was, Trac didn't have a real Web
API at the time, so I was hacking around cookies and authentication and what
not. And when I upgraded a Trac instance, stuff broke.

Nowadays I use Pivotal Tracker, which has a very nice Web API. That allowed me
to write yet another CLI tool (cleverly named Pivotal Slacker) which works
quite nicely for fetching lists of stories, adding new stories, doing bulk
updates or additions from yaml files, and the like.

The upshot is that all Web-based tools should try to offer a decent RESTful
API as well so that folks who want additional tools can add them without
having to worry about coding to the quirks of Web page scrapping.

------
kilian
So, something that's not immediatelly apparent upon reading this. How do I use
it? Do I init it in an existing GIT repository and will the added bugs be
synced along with my other changes? That would be awesome to replace my
current method of light-weight bug tracking: a todo.txt in the git repo.

~~~
bigfudge
When you init it, it creates a .later directory to store the issues. You could
revision this along with code, so yes it seems like a nice replacement to the
todo.txt.

~~~
bigfudge
Playing a bit more, what would be really nice would be to be able to do later
-r list to recurse through subdirectories listing issues in those too. At
present it only looks upwards.

~~~
beza1e1
Interesting idea. One could do that in ~/dev and see all issues of all
projects inside...

------
c1sc0
I'm just wondering: is using a command-line bug editor actually a good idea?
Seems like the perfect way to stay out of touch with how normal people
experience your software.

~~~
beza1e1
Stolen from ditz:

\- create a simple website form for bug reports, which emails to the project
mailing list, where all discussion should happen anyways

\- let a bot scan the mailing list for bug reports and commit them, wherever
suited

~~~
mattyb
Why should all discussion happen on the mailing list?

~~~
jrockway
Why shouldn't it?

~~~
Zev
As long as its easy to hack up a script to parse the output of the discussion,
what difference does it really make where the discussion happens?

------
mkramlich
A CLI bug tracker client is attractive if the data model is super simple
and/or pure text. Once you need or want to start attaching files, especially
screenshots or other media, to each issue, then the CLI doesn't fit as well.
Very appealing idea, however.

